# Doughnut Chuck Photo Shoot



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

so I decided to make a doughnut chuck for my lathe, the purpose of which is to clean-up the bottom of a bowl after it's been hollowed. Readers may remember that about a week ago I made what turned out to be a rose bowl that needed it's bottom skimming and I used the ski mounted router. Bernie came back with a method that he uses, taken from an article that appeared in "Canadian Woodworking" and Glenmore sent me the pdf. The materials were from scrap and the non-slip material, similar to router mats but bought in a roll from the kitchenware dept. at a fraction of the price. As I make different size bowls I'll make more doughnuts to suit. My thanks go to Bernie and Glenmore for their help.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That looks great Harry. Now I have to say thanks for the photo shoot really got the concept of it. Here is the pdf file if anyone else is interested.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

*Way to go Harry!*

Thanks, Harry. A good shoot and very informative, as usual.

Glenmore, could you send me a copy of that PDF?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Very well done Harry. That is one good looking donut chuck. You used a router and I used my lathe to cut the donut holes. I used the same kitchen drawer liner that you used. Nice photo shots to Harry.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

Great tutorial and very well laid out. You also like a challenge, when you see something that interests you. 

Always a pleasure and very informative viewing your posts.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for your comments guys. I've realised that as is, the chuck is not really complete, as stated by Bernie, when the hollowing is complete, to ensure concentricity when the bowl is reversed, the bowl complete with chuck is removed from the headstock and fitted to the tailstock where it is held whilst the doughnut is fitted. This now presents a problem in as much no one lists a suitable adaptor, ie; a #2 MT with a 30mm x 3.5mm thread.
Tomorrow I hope to go out to my metal lathe and try to remember how to set it up to make such an adaptor. It's been quite a few years since I actually cut a thread, it has a set of change gears not an auto. gearbox.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Very good Harry, but very complicated.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Pete but how do YOU clean up the bottoms of your bowls?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

curiousgeorge said:


> Glenmore, could you send me a copy of that PDF?


Just right click the .pdf link and save it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks, Mike, but Glenmore went back and edited (added) the PDF after I asked for it.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

HI Harry
Quote "It's been quite a few years since I actually cut a thread, it has a set of change gears not an auto. gearbox."

I know you will have some photos of your lathe, "please"  

It's like driving a bicycle, once you learn you never really forget.  Just a few rough edges to work out.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"It's like driving a bicycle, once you learn you never really forget"

That's true John but the problem is that I have never turned a metric thread on my imperial lathe, or on any other lathe for that matter. I appreciate your confidence in me and in fact have today successfully made the adaptor and photo-shoot but won't post it 'till tomorrow or Monday so that I can do a mock-up to show how it's used.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Same on this end I was going to buy some Metric gears for my lathe but I just don't do enough metric to justify the cost..
Looking forward to see how you get it done 

By the way you may want to check out the link below.

http://littlemachineshop.com/
http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_search.php?critFast=chuck&B1=Product+Search

======

======


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link Bj, it reminded me that I would love a rotary table but can't justify the cost. Regarding cutting metric threads, I do have a full set of gears which include metric however, because with Imperial you use the thread chaser to engage the half nut and use either the numbers or blank spaces depending on an odd or even number of threads per inch, unless the number is divisible by the number of tpi on the lead screw, in my case 8tpi, in which case the half nut can be engaged anywhere. With metric, I was faced with the problem of how to re-engage the half nut, I couldn't find a single word about it in the lathes handbook or my engineering books so I used some logic and didn't disengage the half nut, each time I got to the end of the cut, I reversed the lathes motor with the cutter still in position, once it was clear I wound the top slide in 0.003 and went back into forward and repeated this until it was finished. I'm sure there is a better way but at least it worked.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

That should work... and I'm sure you got it done.. 

http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1738&category=

Ask for a free copy ( littlemachineshop catalog) some great items in it...


===========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Making of the 30mm x 3.5mm adaptor*

Here are some shots taken during the making of the adaptor to enable the chuck to be fitted to the tail-stock.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Great idea Harry you are amazing. Now when are you making me this and a doughnut chuck. You did get my order for one didn't you?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is a mock-up showing how it's used.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

Once again you have shown the depth of knowledge the forum membership is capable of. A great tutorial and great photos.  I tell the ladies I work with, "we may not be the best, but there is not anyone better than us" 

My only concern is "how does your dounuts taste" they didn't rise very well....... Hum!..... I may need to give a tutorial on the "art of dounut making".

Great job as usual, and very well presented.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for your comments guys. Glenmore, the whole idea of photo-shoots is so that members become capable of duplicating the project so I look forward to seeing a photo-shoot of YOU making a doughnut chuck. If Bernie reads this post, where did you get the male threaded adaptor from?

"Hum!..... I may need to give a tutorial on the "art of doughnut making".

Now that's a great idea John, I wouldn't have a clue where to start, I'm not the domestic type preferring to indulge in more practical things and know how lucky I am to have a wife who is happy to have me spend my time in the garden and shed.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I know Harry but I thought I'd try hahaha.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks again, Harry. You are truly a wizard in the tool shed. Great job!!!!


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Harry,

That is a wonderful tutorial. It makes a person believe they may actually be able to duplicate the job you did.....

Thanks for it,

Ed......


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> If Bernie reads this post, where did you get the male threaded adaptor from?
> 
> "Hum!..... I may need to give a tutorial on the "art of doughnut making".


Harry I got mine at Craft Supply USA. I think Packard Woodworks has them also. Harry you made a beautiful tailstock adaptor. Well done. Great job on the donut chuck.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bernie found it at Packard wood if anyone is interested and don't have a metal lathe here is the link for what Harry made himself.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=lathes-acc-tlstkadp


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, I do appreciate your kind remarks although I'm sure that the engineers amongst our members cringed at the way I did it. I have never considered myself anything other that a very keen amateur turner, being self taught from books and common sense over something like 25 years. I know that most men seem to want a metal lathe but without a definite purpose, it's quite useless. Unlike a wood lathe, where you can mount a piece of wood and produce something, anything! It's different with metal, just try mounting a steel bar and see what you end up with, a mutilated steel bar! In my opinion you must have something specific in mind to justify the cost, not only of the bare lathe, but all the tooling that's required for any serious work. When I bought mine about 25 years ago (it was, according to the serial no. 36 years old) I paid $1200.00 incl.lots of tooling. I had just started to move away from repairing audio to the up-coming video recorders and realised that non replaceable mechanical parts were being broken by customers who had made desperate attempts to remove tapes stuck in the machine. I realised that if I could make such parts, machines which would otherwise be write-off's could be repaired and so give me an edge over my competitors. This making of parts carried on not only to my retirement but 'till my son finally closed the business due to it being no longer viable due to the flood of cheap imports. For those of you who can see a definite use, go for it and I hope you get as much pleasure from it as I have from mine.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry I do have a metal lathe albeit a small lathe for watch and clock making. I make pinions, gears, etc. for clocks I repair. I can cut threads on a straight pin. I have made several screws out of straight pins and hexed the heads on the pin and I am talking pins women use to sew with. I enjoy doing that and would like a bigger metal lathe but just can't justify the cost. 

Again great job on the project Harry and Glenmore that is the one.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bernie, I'll never talk to you again if you don't post some pics. of items being turned in your lathe. By the way, in my business I also had an Emco Unimat 3, I think 300mm between centres, my son still has it but I doubt that he uses it.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Bernie, I'll never talk to you again if you don't post some pics. of items being turned in your lathe. By the way, in my business I also had an Emco Unimat 3, I think 300mm between centres, my son still has it but I doubt that he uses it.


I guess we can't have that now can we Harry. When I get in off the road I will post a picture of a gear and arbor I just made along with a screw I made for a dial. I only turn for my needs and don't sell any. I just don't have the time for that. If I need a wheel made real quick I have a gentleman in New York make them for me. He has a pro setup just for cutting gears. Mine is rather slow but does what I need for the one or two a year that I need. My lathe is a jewelers lathe and I will post a picture of that also.


----------



## marvmn (Dec 7, 2013)

thanks for the pdf. I'm going to have a go at making this chuck.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW Michael, I had all but forgotten about that thread it was so long ago. I have used the doughnut chuck extensively. Why don't you post a shot or two when you've made yours.


----------

